# My 30-06 Was A Real Perfomer Today



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I went to the range today with a friend of mine from North Ala. He drove down and we had a great day of shooting. My 30-06 Mark V Custom really stood out today. I shot my hunting load 165gr Sierra HPBT moving at 2933fps and also finally perfected the 150gr GS HV load moving at 3095fps.

165gr Sierra HPBT, 59grs H4350, Win Brass, Fed 210 primers


















150gr GS HV, 53grs IMR4350, Nosler Custom brass, Fed 215 mag primers


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Good shootin. What is GS HV. Thats alot of velocity for 43 grs powder


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ODB said:


> Good shootin. What is GS HV. Thats alot of velocity for 43 grs powder


Suppose to be 53grs - sorry for the error. GS HV Custom bullets are made in South Africa and use driving bands to reduce the bearing surface against the rifling and that produces less pressure for give loads and more velocity and are very accurate. Hollow point solid copper.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Were the magnum primers more accurate with the custom bullets.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ODB said:


> Thanks for the info. Were the magnum primers more accurate with the custom bullets.


Yes, they were not only more accurate but gave more velocity with the GS Customs. Of course I know you know that this load should only be used with the GS that has driving bands to reduce bearing surface and pressures. This load chain would be well over max for a conventional bullet.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Are the GS bullets similar to the Barnes TSX? They sound like they might be. Can you post a pic of one?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a link you can go to with pictures and all the info you would find interesting.

http://www.gsgroup.co.za/02hv.html


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

They are some what similar, but then again, not really. I was thinking they would cost a lot more too.

Are you Gerald Boudreaux?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

No I am not but he is a very close friend of mine and we hunted together this year a couple of weeks ago and had a ball.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just thought the target looked like yours, and the wording also seemed very similar to yours. Interesting site, thanks!


----------

